# Auger removal and greasing



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello all. I have a 2016 Honda HSS1332ACTD and love it! I'm just curious has anyone actually posted and instructional video on how to remove the auger and grease the auger shaft? If not I may attempt to do this at some point as I have not greased my auger shaft yet as it is still very new. 

Thank you to a great group of people who obviously love to help each other!

Stephen Thompson


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i can tell you on a hs. takes about 10-15 minutes.

remove impeller shear pin.

remove 2 bolts on the auger tranny support bracket.

remove the 4 bolts on each side of the auger housing.

pull augers out.

then remove small auger shear pins and slide augers off tranny shafts. grease shafts with anti seize.

i'm sure on a hss it may be a little different.

somebody else will come along and explain from their experience. since you have a new machine you can probably wait until spring to do this.

welcome to SBF.


----------



## csonni (Dec 26, 2017)

You’d think they would have configured grease fittings.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

csonni said:


> You’d think they would have configured grease fittings.


My HS724TCD, has one on each half of the auger.


----------



## Stephen0523 (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes Grease fittings would have been great! I have seen many posts on this, but I want a video of taking the auger out of an HSS1332 and putting (tapping in fitting if possible).
I may make one when I get to it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Stephen0523 said:


> Yes Grease fittings would have been great! I have seen many posts on this, but I want a video of taking the auger out of an HSS1332 and putting (tapping in fitting if possible).
> I may make one when I get to it.


you can google it or check you-tube as there are several videos on how to do this with various blowers. the principle is the same .

good luck.


----------



## Freddy Ford (Jan 30, 2018)

csonni said:


> You’d think they would have configured grease fittings.


This shocked me as well. Being considered a commercial machine how could they omit this? I'm guessing the shaft is coated where they feel it is sufficient. To be honest it's better to remove and grease the entire shaft, as grease fittings only target a small area.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Freddy Ford said:


> This shocked me as well. Being considered a commercial machine how could they omit this? I'm guessing the shaft is coated where they feel it is sufficient. To be honest it's better to remove and grease the entire shaft, as grease fittings only target a small area.


I thought they don't have a full axle, just a stub axle. Probably why they don't feel it is necessary to have grease fittings.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I haven't come across one yet. If you are the first to do it, I'd suggest you also include the impeller removal, inspection and greasing of the blower drive shaft. Honda refers to the impeller as the _blower_.

I may do a photo instructional of the process as well as a recoating of the blower (impeller) housing and chute with Chassis Saver or POR15, but I'm waiting until nice warm weather to do it.

I like the way JnC did "Servicing the right and hydrostatic transmission": https://tinyurl.com/o7osc7v
as a photo instructional. 

Sorry to veer from a video style post, but helping each other out is always welcome. Thanks for bringing it up.




Stephen0523 said:


> Hello all. I have a 2016 Honda HSS1332ACTD and love it! I'm just curious has anyone actually posted and instructional video on how to remove the auger and grease the auger shaft? If not I may attempt to do this at some point as I have not greased my auger shaft yet as it is still very new.
> 
> Thank you to a great group of people who obviously love to help each other!
> 
> Stephen Thompson


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> i can tell you on a hs. takes about 10-15 minutes.
> 
> remove impeller shear pin.
> 
> ...


First time i take it apart, it'll get grease fittings installed!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> I thought they don't have a full axle, just a stub axle. Probably why they don't feel it is necessary to have grease fittings.


you're right. only stub axle but they need to be greased.have removed too many of these that the stub axle is seized to the auger shaft.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

What I did on my HS724, is measure from gear box side of the boss locks out towards the outside end of each auger 4.5 " and drill and tapped in 1/4-28 grease fittings, 1 on each auger shaft, as described above. Then pump grease into each fitting and should be no more seizing provided you grease them once in a while. At that point on my HS724 augers, the shaft was hollow. Hope this helps


----------

